# CHANEL Robertson Boulevard Nail Color Collection



## Aprill (May 8, 2008)

Inspired by the spirit of LAâ€™s Robertson Boulevard, a hot hangout for hipsters, this collection is young and fun with a splash of daring.

MELROSE A fun, hot pink destined to become springâ€™s must-have pedicure

RODEO DRIVE A purple splash: girl power meets the power lunch

LA SUNRISE A primary yellow as bright and cheerful as its name

LA SUNSET A warm tangerineâ€”just the thing for an afternoon shopping splurge

This is a limited-edition collection available at the Robertson Boulevard CHANEL boutique beginning May 30th and online at CHANEL.com in July 2008.

source


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

I love that pink!!


----------



## sweetsugar (May 20, 2008)

I want them all!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 20, 2008)

those are pretty


----------



## Bec688 (May 20, 2008)

Those are bright, love the pink one.


----------

